# Epic Lizard Video!



## Nero Egernia (Jan 31, 2016)

Yeah, I was having a bit of fun here. When in one of my previous threads "Netted Dragon Body Language" kingofnobbys mentioned making a video, and I thought that would be a great idea! I mean, who _doesn't_ like watching videos featuring reptiles (with the exception of non-reptile lovers, of course )? 

So I decided to do some messing around and made a video of my lizards. It's pretty crummy, but it was just me testing out the video editor. Hope you enjoy! I still wasn't able to capture my female Netted Dragon windmilling her arms, but I almost captured them mating! 

[video=youtube;dNTn4EY7Hug]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNTn4EY7Hug[/video]


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 1, 2016)

Brilliant! Love the sound effects lol. Is that a Dwarf bearded dragon in with your Western Netted. I love the Frilly though, it was the star. Unusually light coloured too.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 1, 2016)

Yeah, got to love O Fortuna! There's just something so hilarious with watching lizards eating to epic music. 

BredliFreak, not a Dwarf Bearded Dragon, another Netted. The colourful one is the male, and the other is female. Was hoping to get a clutch from them but I don't think I will, they might be a bit old now. But they are a joy to keep, anyway. 

I actually thought the male Netted was the star, he was certainly pretty peckish the other day! My Frilly can be brown at times, mostly in the mornings, though. I wouldn't say he's unusual. 

Glad you enjoyed it! Wouldn't mind making another video if I can get some more interesting footage from them.


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 2, 2016)

[MENTION=41840]Oshkii[/MENTION], well done m8, i enjoyed that it was light and refreshing....gr8 choice of music and i love your Frilly, Bugs don't stand much of a chance in your Lizard enclosures.  .....................Ron


----------



## Burgo89 (Feb 2, 2016)

Great video, gotta thirst for a cold Carlton draught now though ??????


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 2, 2016)

Ronhalling, no they don't stand much of a chance. In the enclosures or otherwise.  When someone screams "Spider" - or some other creepy crawly, for that matter - I come running in the hopes of snatching it up for the lizards.

Burgo89, I see the connection there! That was a big ad indeed! 

And here's another video I made about the Western Netted Dragon, with some snippets of basic information. It would be nice if I could make a video that looked vaguely professional. Practice, practice I guess! 

[video=youtube;iXV-HbVNqvE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXV-HbVNqvE&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------

